# "Ice Possible. Drive With Care"



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

37* it doesnt know what the temp was an hour ago. it could've been below freezing then. eitherway ive gotten used to it. my Cobalt used to do it as well


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

LS6rally said:


> 37* it doesnt know what the temp was an hour ago. it could've been below freezing then. eitherway ive gotten used to it. my Cobalt used to do it as well


Same here my Cobalt did it too! I busted my butt this morning came down 8 stairs because of ice .....on my butt ouch did it hurt, but my pride was hurt the most. lol


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

37 or lower, it measures air temp and allows ground temp could very well be lower (as it was here this AM with ice)


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> Same here my Cobalt did it too! I busted my butt this morning came down 8 stairs because of ice .....on my butt ouch did it hurt, but my pride was hurt the most. lol


You should have checked your DIC first as it could have saved your :moon: !!!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Washed my Penelope in the driveway on Sunday afternoon. Nice day and thermometer said 35.x degrees. As I was finishing up the job, the rinse water started freezing on the driveway.

PENELOPE, YOU DIDN'T WARN ME!!!

Luckily I didn't fall.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Since the temperature drops 3*F with each additional 1000 feet of altitude, really concerned about ice when flying a plane.

Could be 60*F on the ground, but below freezing at 10,000 feet, and planes do not fly very well with ice on the wings. And you cannot fly them slow.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Technically 32.8*F is freezing, just sayin....


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

My favorite is when the temperature keeps changing slightly enough to set off the warning multiple times during my drive.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

MilTownSHO said:


> My favorite is when the temperature keeps changing slightly enough to set off the warning multiple times during my drive.


Now I'm really glad I'm missing this "feature", sounds more like an annoyance.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

BU54 said:


> Technically 32.8*F is freezing, just sayin....


The freezing point is defined as 32.0F or 0.0C


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BU54 said:


> Technically 32.8*F is freezing, just sayin....


32 F is freezing. 32.8 F is where water is the densest. Above this point molecular motion expands the water slightly and below this point water molecules are starting to line up into the crystalline structure that will form ice as additional energy is removed.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Another thing they could add to the DIC display is this:

WARNING, IF YOU ARE READING THIS,
COULD BE RUNNING INTO AN OBJECT
AHEAD OF YOU!

Really don't need that ice warning sign, just tap on the gas pedal a tad, Traction lamp will come on and the engine will kill.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> 32 F is freezing. 32.8 F is where water is the densest. Above this point molecular motion expands the water slightly and below this point water molecules are starting to line up into the crystalline structure that will form ice as additional energy is removed.


Actually, water hits a density maximum at 3.98 °C (39.16 °F). 

The ice warning on the DIC comes on at 37°F for my '14 LTZ.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Now I'm really glad I'm missing this "feature", sounds more like an annoyance.


Yes a minor annoyance. Don't they think I know there's "ice possible" when I leave the house to get in my car with a coat on and snow on the ground? I'll bet the 2020 cruzes with be able to tell you it's snowing.lol


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

obermd said:


> 32 F is freezing. 32.8 F is where water is the densest. Above this point molecular motion expands the water slightly and below this point water molecules are starting to line up into the crystalline structure that will form ice as additional energy is removed.


This is not true.


pL2014 said:


> Actually, water hits a density maximum at 3.98 °C (39.16 °F).
> 
> The ice warning on the DIC comes on at 37°F for my '14 LTZ.


This is true.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

pL2014 said:


> Actually, water hits a density maximum at 3.98 °C (39.16 °F).
> 
> The ice warning on the DIC comes on at 37°F for my '14 LTZ.


Good reason not to buy a new Cruze, don't like driving a vehicle that treats me like an idiot. 

How about a warning on that steering wheel about driving cross handed? If the airbag goes off, can be killed by your own fist!


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

NickD said:


> Good reason not to buy a new Cruze, don't like driving a vehicle that treats me like an idiot.
> 
> How about a warning on that steering wheel about driving cross handed? If the airbag goes off, can be killed by your own fist!


3 Stooges style. lol


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you for the correction on the max density temperature of water. I had the chemistry/physics correct, just the wrong temperature.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Another desirable warning label they should add:

DO NOT SIT ON THE GEAR SHIFT LEVER!


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

NickD said:


> Another desirable warning label they should add:
> 
> DO NOT SIT ON THE GEAR SHIFT LEVER!


Unless you George Takei Ohh Myyyyyyy


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

NickD said:


> Another desirable warning label they should add:
> 
> DO NOT SIT ON THE GEAR SHIFT LEVER!


Ha, what you and yer wife do in yer Cruze can stay in yer Cruze, Nick.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> Does anyone else's DIC warning for icy conditions come at 33*F? And is anyone else annoyed every time it comes on and sees 33*F? Every time I yell at it for premature indication! Do the foreign cars display this at 0*C exactly?
> 
> haha, oh first world problems...


:angry:
I like getting that message after I just scrapped the windshield


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

They should change the message to "It's cold out. If you are too stupid to realize there may be ice, please turn off the car and take the bus".


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Colt45 said:


> They should change the message to "It's cold out. If you are too stupid to realize there may be ice, please turn off the car and take the bus".


Amen!!


----------

